
Google takes down smartphone service targeting Chinese apps - baylearn
https://www.ft.com/content/3262db8c-8c31-473b-a5e8-7a5bf58e375e
======
aspenmayer
‘Google’s policies forbid Android apps that help people to delete or disable
other apps.’

This is why you root or jailbreak your phone, and it is why such functionality
should be first-party supported. You should be able to install or uninstall
any software or firmware you want on your own hardware.

‘Google intervened on Tuesday after millions of Indians rushed to download a
service that promised to help them rid their smartphones of Chinese apps.

‘Remove China Apps, from the Indian developer OneTouch AppLabs, was downloaded
4.7m times in India between May 27 and June 1, according to Sensor Tower data.

‘The app was briefly the most popular on India’s Google Play Store before the
Silicon Valley company removed it on Tuesday, according to App Annie, another
app data provider. Google’s policies forbid Android apps that help people to
delete or disable other apps.’

------
baylearn
Article, without paywall: [http://archive.is/x4yEQ](http://archive.is/x4yEQ)

